

Ask HN: Advertise Outside of Google/Bing/Yahoo? - fumar

Adwords dominates search and cost per click based advertising. Yahoo and Bing are a distant second. I am looking for channels outside of those three. Does anyone have a experience with other platforms they can recommend?
======
thenomad
If you can use mobile traffic, then there are DOZENS of mobile DSPs (Demand-
Side Platforms) which compete to offer mobile inventory.

www.decisive.is is a rather good one, but there are tons of them.

Otherwise, the obvious suggestion outside of the search arena is Facebook.
Advertising on FB does work, and it's insanely targetable.

Note: none of these options are exactly fire-and-forget - you'll need to put
time into learning how they work and optimising your campaigns in order to
reap rewards.

~~~
aruggirello
> Advertising on FB does work, and it's insanely targetable.

I've always been curious about advertising on Facebook, and wanted to give it
a try, but my team didn't welcome it. How does it perform against Adwords with
product ads?

~~~
quaffapint
Read this... [http://blog.kissmetrics.com/deep-dive-facebook-
advertising/](http://blog.kissmetrics.com/deep-dive-facebook-advertising/)
...It mentions that FB advertising is better for selling many small items via
email marketing that they sign up for after clicking a FB ad. So, if you have
a single 'big' product to sell, that probably won't work very well. I'm in the
same boat, and stuck with Adwords and word-of-mouth.

------
jfasi
Naturally, a complete answer will depend on your advertising goals, and any
serious advertising campaign will want to be prefaced with experiments and
cost/benefit analysis, etc.

That being said, you can check out these ad networks. I get the sense that
they're somewhat stilted in their demographics, but whatever:

\- Reddit

\- StumbleUpon

\- Digg

\- Pinterest

\- I think Demand offers display advertising?

\- Project Wonderful

~~~
blakerson
Are there any known success cases with Reddit? The user community (at least on
the subreddits I watch) seems very anti-commercial.

~~~
Terpaholic
I believe Duck Duck Go has had success with Reddit Ads

------
themonk
try taboola, outbrain, nativo, adblade, inmobi... and many more.

------
hagope
For mobile you can give Twitter and MoPub a try..

